# Nokia unveil their new Windows 7.5 phones



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15459118

Lumia 710 (budget version) and the Lumia 800. I like the looks of the 800, but hope they bring out a model soon with a full keyboard as I'll be due for an upgrade in March!


----------



## gabi (Oct 26, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15459118
> 
> Lumia 710 (budget version) and the Lumia 800. I like the looks of the 800, but hope they bring out a model soon with a full keyboard as I'll be due for an upgrade in March!



They're very, um, girly arent they..

not that theres anything wrong with that, just interesting contrast to the other big players out there..


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

The 710 is. But I've always thought the budget Nokia phones always looked very toy like.


----------



## c01642 (Oct 26, 2011)

Here’s a video of the 710 next to the HTC Titan which does look like a good phone. I can see the kids (under 25's) liking the 710 so presume this is their target market. My boss told me on Friday to order the 800 as soon as its out as another option to the venue pro's we get which are an excellent piece of kit.

http://www.winrumors.com/hands-on-nokia-lumia-710-windows-phone-video/


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 26, 2011)

lol read this product launch review, so funny:

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...ones/what-s-nokia-got-to-shout-about--1036608



> Technology firms' keynote speeches tend to be boring affairs. The important news leaks days or weeks before, so you're left with a big room full of people mumbling "yes, yes, navigation, seen it before" as the CEO bumbles on for hours about each new feature.
> 
> Not Nokia.


----------



## gabi (Oct 26, 2011)

fucking hell.. giving ballmer a run for his money there


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't even watch it. I cringed enough just reading about it


----------



## gabi (Oct 26, 2011)

i recommend you watch it. its AAAAAWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> its AAAAAWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a bit gutted. Was hoping to jump to a Windows phone when my iPhone 4 contract runs out in January. The spec for the 800 isn't really all that, I was hoping for better screen resolution/1080p camera - don't really care for single-core processor but alot of consumers do.

...now, I'll probably hold out for an Android phone -  don't fancy the iPhone 4s.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 26, 2011)

Like all Windows 7 phones the specs are disappointing. I assume Microsoft/Nokia know the year is 2011?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> They're very, um, girly arent they..
> 
> not that theres anything wrong with that, just interesting contrast to the other big players out there..


For fairness, here's a nicer, manlier Lumia 800 phone for you:


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 26, 2011)

It sounds a bit shit - a bit -'is that it?'


----------



## c01642 (Oct 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm a bit gutted. Was hoping to jump to a Windows phone when my iPhone 4 contract runs out in January. The spec for the 800 isn't really all that, I was hoping for better screen resolution/1080p camera - don't really care for single-core processor but alot of consumers do.
> 
> ...now, I'll probably hold out for an Android phone - don't fancy the iPhone 4s.



I agree there disappointing but windows phone doesnt need a dual core processor. If you want a better spec windows phone get the HTC Titan or the Samsung Focus S

http://windowsteamblog.com/windows_...-samsung-focus-s-and-samsung-focus-flash.aspx


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 26, 2011)

c01642 said:


> I agree there disappointing but windows phone doesnt need a dual core processor. If you want a better spec windows phone get the HTC Titan or the Samsung Focus S
> 
> http://windowsteamblog.com/windows_...-samsung-focus-s-and-samsung-focus-flash.aspx



...so much for those quad-core Nvidia phones...
yeah, been reading up on HTC Titan - am tempted but want to try it first.

I don't really like Samsung.
From what I heard, they're a meanie company.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh bollocks to it.
Might give in as well get a Galaxy II and then check out Windows phones when they sort their shit out.


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2011)

The Guardian has a total cost of ownership thingy for the 800:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/oct/26/nokia-lumia-800-pricing-spreadsheet


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 26, 2011)

Nokia are fucked now really aren't they?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I don't really like Samsung.
> From what I heard, they're a meanie company.


 /Off topic
They're Chaebol (Korean conglomerates) aren't they? It did freak me out a bit when I used to travel to Korea for work, that there'd be people living in rented flats in LG branded and owned highrise towerblocks, eating Daewoo chocolate and filling up at Samsung petrol stations.  I can remember Samsung making trainers (all the Chaebol used to do this as trainers were invented by the Japanese and made in Korea coz it was close to Japan but cheaper labour), only Daewoo still make trainers and still have a design office in the UK - my friend works for them.   I remember working with Samsung on golf shoes in the early 90's  - they had a UK office, didn't find them a meanie company at all.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 26, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> Nokia are fucked now really aren't they?


Seems like.....


----------



## r0bb0 (Oct 27, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> Like all Windows 7 phones the specs are disappointing. I assume Microsoft/Nokia know the year is 2011?


This is a stopgap to keep Nok & M$ in the media picture until Windows 8
http://www.itproportal.com/2011/10/26/21-windows-8-screenshots-will-make-you-forget-about-windows-7/


----------



## chomper (Oct 27, 2011)

Even if the OS is brilliant and it does look great, how long will it take for it to catch up with android application wise


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 27, 2011)

elbows said:


> The Guardian has a total cost of ownership thingy for the 800:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/oct/26/nokia-lumia-800-pricing-spreadsheet


comment there:


> And of course Nokia DO realise that Lumia is Spanish slang for a prostitute, don't they ? Oh, I i thought it was intentional....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 27, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


>



I like the design of that tbh. Looks way more trendy than any Apple or Android phone I've seen lately.


----------



## gabi (Oct 27, 2011)

the windows mobile os looks far far nicer to use than Android (which ironically feels like using a desktop PC from my brief flirtations with it)...

er, stupid question - do they have an app store type thing tho?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 27, 2011)

gabi said:


> the windows mobile os looks far far nicer to use than Android (which ironically feels like using a desktop PC from my brief flirtations with it)...
> 
> er, stupid question - do they have an app store type thing tho?



Yes they have a Market Place (around 30,000 apps).
It's less mature than Android/iOS.
Microsoft are playing catch-up and Mango is their latest platform that promises slicker user-interface.
I love it. I just want a phone that matches the platform (it looks like it'll be HTC Titan - that camera is awesome but the size is a little OTT).

I'm so disappointed with the 800.


----------



## c01642 (Oct 27, 2011)

Theres a decent piece for the spec whores on gizmodo saying why its not so much of a problem fow windows mobile. I would of liked a front facing camera as we are looking into using Microsoft Lync and it may come in handy, we've already had a few managers asking when we can get hold of the 800's as they look the part.

http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2011/10/why-nokias-windows-phones-are-better-than-good-enough/


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I don't really like Samsung.
> From what I heard, they're a meanie company.


Not as mean as another company I can think of.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15459118
> 
> Lumia 710 (budget version) and the Lumia 800. I like the looks of the 800, but hope they bring out a model soon with a full keyboard as I'll be due for an upgrade in March!



The Xbox integration is very tempting!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 27, 2011)

One big draw for me is being able to customise the keyboard (currently using a T9 keyboard like the old nokias on Android). If I'm restricted to using qwerty like with Apple then its a big deal for me. I can't see much on windows marketplace except for something which looks like a dodgy contact search by a russian developer called 'phone dialler' - it gives no indication though on if this can be used as a default keyboard - or even if its any good at predictive texting.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 27, 2011)

Nokia Lumia vs Samsung GSII on browser speed:
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2011/10/br...umia-800-vs-iphone-4s-vs-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 28, 2011)

HTC Titan it is then...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 3, 2011)

Nokia offering free full GPS navigation, worth between £50 and £100, and free streaming music, often charged at around £10 per month.

http://wmpoweruser.com/nokia-lumia-800-compared-to-the-htc-titan-and-htc-radar/

That's pretty cool...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)

Not too bad...


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been waiting for a windows mobile phone to upgrade to for ages. I got myself a ZTE blade as a stop gap. It's frustrating that every time I think the WM phone for me is coming out, it always ends up a little under-speced or buggy. I hope MS and whoever they team up with sort there shit out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Nokia offering free full GPS navigation, worth between £50 and £100



So like google navigation then?


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 7, 2011)

Full details of Nokia Lumia 800 here:

http://www.nokia.co.uk/gb-en/products/phone/lumia800/specifications/

I actually like the phone. Aesthetically, it's quite pleasing to the eye. Spec wise, I'm dissappointed by the lack of a front facing camera. 16gig internal storage is plenty. Decent built in camera. Re: the app issue, I checked that all the apps I use on my android have an a WM7 equivalent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice hands on video with W7.5s Spotify from here:


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm just hoping they release a hardware keyboard version before April. My N900 is hard to beat at the moment. Fairly fast for a 2 and 1/2 year old phone and 48GB of storage as standard.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2011)

That phone is too slippy. You will drop it down the loo whilst talking and pissing.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 8, 2011)

Monthly deals work out the same as the iPhone 4S - and more expensive than the GS II.


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2011)

Microsoft out-cunt Apple

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/07/microsoft-installs-biggest-windows-phone-ever-in-nycs-herald/


----------



## pianissimo (Nov 8, 2011)

gabi said:


> Microsoft out-cunt Apple
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/07/microsoft-installs-biggest-windows-phone-ever-in-nycs-herald/



I watched couple of the youtube videos.
Gee... how embarrassing...!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

The more I see of this OS the more I like, reckon Microsoft are going to make a big splash in the smartphone market over the next 18 months.


----------



## g force (Nov 9, 2011)

Well really it's their last chance, no?If they messed this up WM was only heading one way,

They did it with desktops where even with a market share they fucked up with Vista but pulled it back very well with W7. Seems like they've done the same here - actually taken on board criticisms and worked that into the OS.

And that can only be a good thing for users, presented with multiple, comeptitive options.


----------



## c01642 (Nov 17, 2011)

Its just won What Mobiles phone of the year, Nokia must of got something right, maybe its the advertising that has won everyone over but it proves you don't need high end specs to produce a good phone.

http://wmpoweruser.com/nokia-lumia-800-wins-what-mobile-phone-of-the-year-award/


----------



## Coffee (Nov 20, 2011)

No, the galaxy g2 won that award,  the Nokia won editors choice award. x


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 21, 2011)

Did the Nokia and SG2 give embarrassing speeches?
Did they thank their parents, their role model at uni and last but not least, God?
Was it a tearful speech? What dress were they wearing?

Coffee - from my limited understanding, you don't need a high performance phone to run Mango.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm actually sending this from a Nokia Lumia. I like nearly everything about it. Good solid build, decent camera (which has an auto-fix button to sharpen blurry shots. Its the little things that make this phone great.

However I have two beefs with it.

1. You can't Bluetooth photos to another phone
2. You can't download games on the fly

You have do both by downloading Zune onto your PC which to me seems like a massive fucking oversight.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> 2. You can't download games on the fly



OMG massive fail. Why just games?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2011)

Something about the amount of data being too large so you have to download to your pc via Zune and then upload to your phone.

However I have must started playing with it and if they are Xbox games then I can see why they did this.

I will report back later as I find out moar


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2011)

Doesn't make sense. Too large for what?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 21, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Doesn't make sense. Too large for what?



Downloading on a 3G connection?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2011)

But having to use a PC is ridiculous. Why not just insist on a Wifi connection to download games over the air (though even that is pretty lame if you ask me). It's ridiculous tat you have to even _involve_ a PC. Total Fail.

They're basically doing what Apple were doing with iTunes in that case. Forcing you to hook up your phone to their Zune store or whatever. Ugh.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2011)

OK. Am back home.

You *can* download games if there is a wifi connection available, but as i was on a train that was a bit of a no-no. You could do it in a coffee shop or something I guess.

Anyway, I'm home now. Downloading Zune was a piece of piss and it automatically pulled all my music files and photos etc into it in nice easy to order files. So now its a piece of piss to send stuff to my phone using wifi.

There is quite frankly a mind boggling amount of stuff that this phone can do, and I am trying to get to grips with it all. Playing with the Xbox Live thing at the moment, and was rather hoping that I could play proper Xbox games on it, but so far i havent managed to find a copy of Halo or something (maybe I need to actually own an Xbox too - I dunno).

But the phone has a nice weight to it, the home screen can be fully customised, its got a decent camera, the speaker is loud (one of the things that pisses me off about the iPhone is the weak speaker - you can never show anyone a YouTube clip or anything unless they can lip read), it makes some really satisfying little noises when you type or do anything - if you remember the days of the tape deck then you'll remember that the either "flipped" out when you pressed the Eject button or slowly opened - to me the Lumia is in the slowly opening style - everything is smoothly done and slick. The presentation of the screens is fantastic and looks beautiful too.

And its fast. I can run Facebook, U75, BBC news and Football 365 (all on my homepage, at the same time and it opens up the pages faster than my laptop (or at at least the same speed).

So the lack of downloading games on the fly is a ballache, and the non ability to bluetooth photos to the wifes phone is just stupid, but I think that it will become my favourite phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not sure how the xbox live thing works but I think it's not like you can download games like Halo, more you can do bits of the live experience and download xbox live arcade games?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> You *can* download games if there is a wifi connection available



That's better news.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's some more stuff on the xbox integration with this.


----------



## Coffee (Nov 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Did the Nokia and SG2 give embarrassing speeches?
> Did they thank their parents, their role model at uni and last but not least, God?
> Was it a tearful speech? What dress were they wearing?
> 
> Coffee - from my limited understanding, you don't need a high performance phone to run Mango.




Just saying what one of the comments pointed out on that linked page!

Im sure it will be a good phone, Nokia have a well deserved reputation for supplying quality products.

The new windows mobile os has had some good reviews.

I will be considering getting one when my contract is up in a few month, along with the S2 the note and whatever else is in the running.

As for speeches, thank yous and evening wear  afraid i can't help you there boss. ;-).  X


----------



## Coffee (Nov 26, 2011)

Had my hands on one of these today, i was quite impressed with it. the screen was very responsive.
it felt nice in the hand, better quality than the Samsungs i picked up. That boxey home screen is not to my liking, (i like the fact that i can put shortcuts to my most used apps on the home page of my galaxy s and with one side swipe have all my internet shortcuts on the next screen). Also where as the screen was bright with a decent resolution, it was not as good as the gs2 the note or the nexus which i think will be my choice of upgrade next year. (yet another memory card added to my collection)! X


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2011)

It's good to hear positive things about the new one as I always liked the build quality and phones and owned many, but jumped ship in the end because of the OS. It will be interesting to see how they do with windows.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm very interested in this OS. Give it 18 months and I will be seriously considering it...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 27, 2011)

I love the OS and played with it on the Titan (imo, the best Windows phone).
But why are the apps so overpriced?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a look at it today, it's not suitable for my needs for two main reasons.

The monobody construction is great but you can't get inside the damn thing - there's only 16gb onboard storage (my current phone has nearly 50gb incl the SD card) , you can't add an sd card.
You can't remove the battery.  When I'm travelling I'm away from a charger and the mains for more than a day sometimes.  This phone is no good to me it'll be flat and I won't be able to swop for a new, full battery.

I suppose I'll have to wait until they offer something more meaty.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2011)

Playing with mine yesterday I also found that when taking a video I couldnt zoom in and out whilst I was recording, but instead had to zoom in before I pressed the record button.

Which is another oversight


----------

